# trading AoBR Orks for models



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

ive had the orks from AoBR for about a year now, taking up space in my room, so why not trade them? They are mostly painted an assembled, only a few Boyz are unassaembed and unpainted. 

i guess im willing to accept what i can get for them, preferably Space marine, or Imperial Guard or Vampire count bits... i'll post pics when i get a working camera (that is not 5 years old)


----------



## jnaples33 (Dec 12, 2012)

*trade*

i have blood angels and black templars im willing to trade for orks or imperial guard could u email me pics of what u have ill reply with pics of mine?


----------

